# P&O shares



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Just found the following on Motorcaravanners Web Site.
I, probably like many of you have P&O shares, what are you doing? Is it worth keeping the shares, I have in the past found cheaper ways to cross the channel even after P&O have given me my 50% discount. 







"If anyone has the P&O shares allowing discounted ferry crossings make sure you read the paperwork that has just been sent out regarding the proposed buy out. You will lose the ferry crossing discount if you do not send the forms back by next month. 
They are offering £1.20 a share with no reduced ferry prices, or £1 a share and you retain the discounts 
Either way you need to reply "


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Fortunately we got rid of our P&O Preference shares years ago in fact as soon as it was confirmed that the tunnel was going ahead. We anticipated a price war and questioned the future worth of the shares.
We were users of the discounts in those days and had even bought the extra shares necessary to retain the full discount when P&O changed the entitlement.

We have been glad that we did sell them, as things have turned out.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It is my understanding that if you *DO NOT* return the forms you will get £1.20 a share, to be fair with the early saver options we have had in the past the shares were a waste of money anyway!!!

Despite listening to others (Yes, you Peejay  ) I thought it was worth a 'flutter' but we only saved a few pounds (Against an early booking discount) so they weren't all they were cracked up to be :roll:

I'll have the cash back - thankyou :roll:

P.S. Their Internet concessionary login system was a joke 

................................ Still, we all live and learn.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I found the same bsb. I only ever booked with them once. Always got a much cheaper ticket booking through caravan& Camping club. Im selling mine for a quid and retaining the 20p with them which will still give me a discount. I understand I can still get that 20p back at a later date anyways. I only paid a quid each so not too bothered. will put the money into premium bonds and maybe win a million :lol:


----------

